# Horrible odor?



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

What could it possibly be? I wash him down with shampoo, smells great for a few days, then this nasty strong odor is very over powering. I mentioned this to the vet last time and he was little unsure, said it can be some skin disorder, his hairs feels dry. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Yeast


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

How old is he? What are you feeding him? How are his teeth? How is his general health? Are there nasty things he can roll in?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I assume the vet checked the anal glands?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Anal glands would be my first guess, have the vet check to see if they are impacted-surpised your vet did not check that first. If that is not the issue, get a skin scraping and check for a yeast infection. Food allergies can also cause nasty odors as well.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

maybe its the common smell that many people say smell like popcorn or fritos, which I think is caused by bacteria, and as far as Im aware doesnt do anything, since all of my dogs smell like that once in awhile and they never have gotten sick. I do notice that my GSD has this smell way more frequently and way stronger than the other dogs. You may be referring to a different smell, what does it smell like?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I thought the popcorn/frito smell was only associated with feet, though never experienced that smell with any of my dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Where is the smell coming from on your dog? Strongest odor from the front end (ears? mouth?), fur everywhere? under the tail? feet???


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

How about skin issues due to low Thyroid? Sometimes they have a kinda greasy smell to them.


----------



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hes 2 yrs old. the vet did check the anal glands, I cannot pinpoint where exactly its coming from, but its all over. theres nothing around for him to roll in or get a smell, I crate him and still will smell that way. 
I was feeding him TOTW and hes smelt like that, im not starting to feed him some EVO. Just notice the odor again.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had this issue with my male in the past. He does not handle certain foods well -- he emits a horrible smell, almost like garbage and it comes from his skin. You can bathe him, and it will be back in a few days. 

We had to try a few different foods to see what he would tolerate and what he couldn't. Once we figured out it was chicken based food/too many grains, he has been just fine with no odor.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeast sounds good to me -- systemic fungal / yeast problem malassezia .

Dog needs probiotics . Topical fungal shampoo , Mane n Tail Pro Tec is anti fungal and anti microbial, anti bacterial -- but you can't just deal with the symptoms you have to go right after the cause.

Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

What are you feeding this dog?
Had a client come to me with a Bernese/Greater Swiss MD mix 3 years ago. Dog smelled like Doritoes/stinky socks etc. (both smell the same in my book). Dog was bathed twice per week. Still the smell remained.
Changed diet from grain-filled crappy commercial food to a grain-free... big change. Dog was then changed to a raw diet including Feedsentials supplement.... no smell (aside from typical, normal dog smell). Not only has the smell disappeared but the client has experienced a wonderful change in the dogs behavior overall (less anxious/hyper) and pleasant smell, not to mention the disappearance of the ear infections that their dog experienced. Try something grain free such as Orijen combined with what Carmspack mentioned.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I think OP said he feeds TOTW


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

If there's a question about food,I'd go right to California Natural for starters just to rule out food issues. 

Ingredients: California Natural
Lamb Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Ground White Rice, Sunflower Oil, Natural Flavors, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins/Minerals, Taurine, Rosemary Extract


Ingredients:TOTW
Bison, venison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

gsdmi said:


> I have had this issue with my male in the past. He does not handle certain foods well -- he emits a horrible smell, almost like garbage and it comes from his skin. You can bathe him, and it will be back in a few days.
> 
> We had to try a few different foods to see what he would tolerate and what he couldn't. Once we figured out it was chicken based food/too many grains, he has been just fine with no odor.


thank you, this seems like the case. i will monitor him on the Evo dog food i just switched from TOTW and see what happens.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

gsdmi said:


> I have had this issue with my male in the past. He does not handle certain foods well -- he emits a horrible smell, almost like garbage and it comes from his skin. You can bathe him, and it will be back in a few days.
> 
> We had to try a few different foods to see what he would tolerate and what he couldn't. Once we figured out it was chicken based food/too many grains, he has been just fine with no odor.


I've seen other threads where chicken seems to be at the root of a lot of allergic reactions.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

TOTW Lamb and Salmon formulas do not contain chicken or grains.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/144385-totw-formulas.html


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance eats a salmon based food and now smells like a puppy. No bad odors. When he was so sick with the IBD and I was trying to find the right food and meds for him he sometimes smelled really bad. Nauseating at times.


----------

